# Why is my sister so ungrateful?



## Lifegoeson20 (Nov 23, 2012)

I always buy her food and give her money for the bus. I tell her she doesn't have to pay me back because you're my sister and I don't want to bother you over $10-$20. But whenever she buys food for me I have to give her money even if it's $2. She is so damn cheap. Every Christmas and Birthday I always give her more than she does. For example 2 birthdays ago, I get her a $50 gift card and in return she gives me a $6 dessert which she ate half of. After that I stopped buying her presents and we just stopped with presents all together. She even has the nerve to call me ungrateful and selfish because I refuse to do one of the stupid tasks she tells me to do. She is even older than I am and works more than I do and she doesn't have bills to pay. I have a hard time telling her because I get flustered when I argue.


----------



## xriverr (Dec 22, 2013)

Some people are just manipulative and greedy. And sometimes we are related to them. And trust me, no matter what you do, she will always try to be "Superior" than you, probably because she still has the mindset that she is older and in charge. But in the end, who cares. That is just some people, doesn't matter how hard you try, they won't understand. I mean, if they aren't even trying to understand the point you're getting, then why try so hard. We all focus too much energies on the relationships we want to work out because they are "blood relatives" instead of focusing on what is actually important and the people around us that are supporting us. (I do it too) If she is more of a blood sister, let her come around, because if she is truly more than a relative, she will. Otherwise, it is time to let go of caring for her, because she is no way that invested in you.


----------



## Paper Crane (Jun 6, 2014)

I don't think you should cut your sister from your life over this. It's annoying, but she didn't really do anything to hurt you really. She's just being who she is--a selfish and ungrateful person. And you're being who you are--a compassionate and giving person. It's unfortunate that you guys have to be so different, but I think there is a way to work around this problem and still manage to be positive forces in each others lives.

You do care about your sister or else you wouldn't bother to do so much for her to begin with, and you wouldn't be so hurt when she doesn't respond to your kindness in the appropriate way. Maybe you could cut money from your relationship. Don't give each other gifts, exchange favors or poems. Don't give her money, and don't you ask for money. I think you'll both me happier.


----------



## Just Here (Jul 16, 2013)

Paper Crane said:


> I don't think you should cut your sister from your life over this. It's annoying, but she didn't really do anything to hurt you really. She's just being who she is--a selfish and ungrateful person. And you're being who you are--a compassionate and giving person. It's unfortunate that you guys have to be so different, but I think there is a way to work around this problem and still manage to be positive forces in each others lives.
> 
> You do care about your sister or else you wouldn't bother to do so much for her to begin with, and you wouldn't be so hurt when she doesn't respond to your kindness in the appropriate way. Maybe you could cut money from your relationship. Don't give each other gifts, exchange favors or poems. Don't give her money, and don't you ask for money. I think you'll both me happier.


That's a good answer and good advise.


----------

